# Where to buy HiFi in Canada



## macuserforlife (Oct 30, 2004)

Hey everyone,

I'm looking for where to buy some decent hifi stuff in Canada. In particular I want an A/V reciever but I'm having trouble finding anywhere online in Canada. Everything seems to point to the States and I don't want to risk my warranty.

If you know of anywhere I can get some mid to high end stuff I'd greatly appreciate it. The recievers I'm looking for are better then the futileshop offerings but not necessarily the top end stuff.

So far choices are

Yamaha RX-V2500
Denon AVR 2805/3805
Marantz SR-7500/8500

Etc.

Any others I should add to this list please feel free to chime in.

Thanks, in advance

Bruce


----------



## sdm688 (Dec 12, 2004)

Sorry I am not a pro at this and am only familiar with the brands but not the exact model numbers, but Bay Bloor Radio in Toronto came to mind right away.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

macuserforlife said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm looking for where to buy some decent hifi stuff in Canada. In particular I want an A/V reciever but I'm having trouble finding anywhere online in Canada.


Some disti will not let you sell online. 
Montreal has many great mid to hi-fi shop. 
Codell Audio is a good one (near the Orange Julep) - Izzy, the owner, is a great guy and willing to bargain.

Other store I like is http://www.audio-occasion.qc.ca/ (they have a limited selection online)


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

Or Audiotronic:
Lots of branches in Montreal area.
There is a branch here in St. John's and they carry Marantz as well.
Audiotronic


----------



## macuserforlife (Oct 30, 2004)

Hey Guys,

Thanks for the responses. I was looking at websites to get an idea of the prices in Canada but I'll definately go and check out your suggestions. It seems the prices aren't too "concrete" if you're there in person. 

Bruce


----------

